# ألحق وسجل فى كورس cswip



## Islam Osama (9 يوليو 2010)

السادة أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين

تعلن شركة العربية المتحدة لخدمات التفتيش فى مصر فى الأسكندرية عن عرضها الخاص جدا لعقد كورس CSWIP 3.1 "welding inspectors" وذلك بمبلغ 1950 دولار لفترة محدودة علما بأن الأماكن محدودة وميعاد الكورس 25/07/2010--------29/07/2010 وستجدون فى المرفقات نص الأعلان


----------

